# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Ongelooflijke vreetbuien

## kiespijn

Soms heb ik ontzettend last van vreetbuien. Ik erger me er dood aan, maar het gaat gewoon vanzelf. Dan zie ik weer wat liggen en kan ik er niet vanaf blijven soms gaat er wel een hele fles cola doorheen of een pak koekjes. 

Heeft iemand tips of iets anders om me er vanaf te helpen? :Confused:

----------

